# New mud pit grand opening



## hoghole (Jun 26, 2011)

NEW MUD PIT OPENING 
4th of July weekend. 
Trucks- ATVs-JEEPS. 
30mins South of Houston. 
Check out HOGHOLE.COM for more info.​


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

how big is the place any trails and such for atvs


----------



## hoghole (Jun 26, 2011)

6 to 7 acres is dedicated to atv's with course riding, atv mud pits, and side by side drop in pits too.


----------

